
Mining Social Media - danso
http://socialdata.site/
======
danso
The author has written some of the most interesting and thoughtful essays
about analyzing her digital life, such as her texts and PDFs of her bank
statements after her divorce:

[https://medium.com/@lamthuyvo/you-and-me-as-data-
points-958e...](https://medium.com/@lamthuyvo/you-and-me-as-data-
points-958ed4723f51)

[https://quantifiedbreakup.tumblr.com/post/71758742836/with-a...](https://quantifiedbreakup.tumblr.com/post/71758742836/with-
a-little-help-from-my-friends)

Her work in data journalism (full disclosure: I haven't worked with her but
invited her to speak to my class once) is also great:
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/lamvo/gentrification-
co...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/lamvo/gentrification-
complaints-311-new-york)

------
techstrategist
This looks great! I'm looking forward to going through it to look for next
steps for some Twitter scraping I've been doing.

If the author happens to see this, one tiny feedback: it would be very helpful
to add the chapter titles to the sidebar links for easier reference.

------
tannerc
This is a fantastic, free resource. Excellent intro for those unfamiliar with
basic HTML or Python, plus a quick and easy route to building something that
works.

It helps that the entire thing is really well written. I'm surprised this is
free!

